# looking for advice on bee suit



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

Bees can sting through pigskin gloves. I have not been stung though the cowhide gloves yet. that said i don't think it matters what type of suit you buy there is a chance to be stung. at times when working bees at night loading/unloading them i would prefer a full suit. for day to day inspections a jacket with attached veil is preferred. as for the material i use to have a cotton jacket but now have a nylon jacket from walter t kelly. i prefer the nylon over the cotton (lighter, dries out quickly, bees can't hold on, less stings, ect...)

this is just my 2 cents. i am sure everyone has there own opinion.

Michael


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

vnatzke said:


> Also, features do you recommend in the veil? There are so many options that I am getting confused.
> Your thoughts?
> Val


If you dare, the "Secret Order of the Tulle" is still accepting membership.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?260361-Veil-Observation-Your-Opinion


----------



## Splatt (Jul 11, 2012)

I wear a full suit, gloves and all (I call it my "bee armor"); I have a moderate allergy, so not getting stung is something of a must. I rather like it. It's been pretty much bee-proof (one did get up the leg once -- ouch!), wears well, and is easy to get in and out of. The downside of a full suit is that it makes me sweat a bit in hot weather -- an acceptable trade-off.

I'm with you on the veils. I actually destroyed the hood on my suit this past fall , and so am getting a veil to replace it. My hope is that it'll be cooler. My fear is that it won't be as bee proof as I need. I'm going with the standard square one you see for ~$15, unless someone who knows better can convince me otherwise.


----------



## clumsy red bear (Jun 15, 2012)

I made a veil, sewed nylon mesh on one of my old hats and tuck it into my ski jacket collar. I tie my pants to my boots. I have one hive and one sting lol she got stuck in my jacket cuff. This is my first year... In summer I started going without jacket or gloves but will NOT go without the veil.


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I have never used a full suit before, just jeans and shoes/work boots. I have the veil jacket combo. I just bought a ventilated jacket/veil combo from Mann Lake, should be here this week! I have used the regular white jacket, but it gets so dang hot in the summer! I'm looking forward to going shirtless under my ventilated outfit just to stay cool!

I like the fencing veil personally, as I always wear a ball cap and it is just comfortable to me!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Depends on how hot your bees are. Fencing jacket with attached wide view veil is cooler, over blue jeans, and I get my nitrile chemical resistant gloves at home depot for less than $10 - haven't been stung through them yet. Glove over sleeve, really hot hive, duct tape over point where they meet.


----------



## chevydmax04 (May 11, 2009)

I have both full body and just the jacket, both have integrated veil. I like the full body cause no one is getting in, while wearing just my jacket I bent down to set a box on the ground, my jacket hiked up a bit and one of the girls reminded me that plumber butt is not cool, got me right above the crack! YEEEEEE OOOOOOOOUUUUUUCCCCCHHHHHH!!!!

Now I use my full body suit, it is a little hotter but I will deal with a little extra sweat!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Barry said:


> If you dare, the "Secret Order of the Tulle" is still accepting membership.
> 
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?260361-Veil-Observation-Your-Opinion


A timely observation "Brother Barry". alas the "Secret Order of the Tulle" isn't for everyone. Only those looking for something light, cool, comfortable and bee proof plus chicks dig it too. 
PS A Tulle veil will not protect one against bee invasion caused by PBS (plumbers butt syndrome)


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

I started with a full suit and in the fall months the bees seem more aggressive due to lack of food sources. I'd rather have it just in case rather then not have one at all.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I like the fencing veil. I have three different types due to getting them for my kids as well. Some people do not like the peripheral view issue of the fencing veil. It does not bother me.

I only got a jacket. jeans and shoes do the rest. my big problem is my hands or wrists if the sleeve separates from my glove. I also have to watch for the jacket riding up above my belt in the back. Otherwise I have not been sting anywhere but the hands and they are not nearly as well protected.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I typically use a jacket with attached veil, ventillated gloves, jeans, t shirt, tennis shoes. 
For an aggressive situation ( I can recall one void removal last year) I will incorporate the use of boots and rubber bands. 
Still got stung right through the suit and jeans.
I have the one below but in a jacket form. The veil has no blind spots and I get good shade on my face.
Got this pic from mann lake.


----------



## jwbee (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the full suit , I find it too hot in the summer , but knowing I am well protected makes it easier to remain calm when carrying out bee yard duties like taking out frames for extraction , shaking the bees off frames , etc. , it seems the more I remain calm , the more my bees remain calm.

For refilling feeders or simple inspections I have just the hat and veil.

I think the full suit is worth the money , sometimes the bees are more agressive than others.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Consider the ventilated suit from Pigeon Mountain. I am very happy with mine (once I replaced the fencing type hood with the round hood). It doesn't have zippers in the legs (which would be really nice), but it's reasonably priced.









http://www.pigeonmountaintrading.com/Category/1-22636-ventilated-bee-wear.aspx


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

Tulle veil and a white t-shirt with my work khaki pants are all I normally wear to work my Italians. 
I have a tyvek suit, but have only worn it once to split a friends amm's down into nucs.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Jim, Blackwater Bees, another chick magnet!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Ventilated full suit. When you need it, you'll appreciate it.


----------



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out the "Ultra Breeze" suits. I got tired of near heat exhaustion in the summer.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

nabeehive said:


> Bees can sting through pigskin gloves. I have not been stung though the cowhide gloves yet.


I have been stung through good cowhide gloves. One of the little buggers hit the seam exactly and slipped the stinger right between the leather in the seam.



DPBsbees said:


> Check out the "Ultra Breeze" suits. I got tired of near heat exhaustion in the summer.


Ditto. I love mine. I am also moderately allergic so "sting proof" as possible is a must. If I was not allergic I would go with the jacket and not the full suit.

A veil is a must in my opinion.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

This suit with the round hood is incredible. We have hot summers here in S Bama. I wear that suit with just my boxers on underneath and I stay relatively cool in the summer. I like the ability to work my bees without worry of sting or without sweating to death.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

I think the my single defining issue with any suit/veil is that it has brim. I've had many a sun burned face in the sheriff type suit/veil. When I was a hobbyist I just used an old white long sleeve shirt and a tie veil which was in my truck pretty much all summer long. I wear a full suit with velcro cuffs and the works for moving hives in poor weather or at night and a pollinator jacket for 95% of what I do. As I get oler I think a magnification eye type google (picture a fighter pilots helmet) would be nice because I hate looking through foggy, sweat covered lookers all the time.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

This is what I usually wear....










But when they are in a bad mood I throw on my Ultrabreeze jacket and I am good to go! Personally I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

For the first five years or so, I wore jeans, a veil, and an old white shirt. Got an UltraBreeze jacket-hood combo for Christmas one year and like it a lot - much cooler and more comfortable working my bees.

The tyvek painter overalls work very well as far as being sting-proof, but are extremely hot to wear.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

This is the latest technology, especially for those hot days, unveiled to the public during Berlin Fashion Week


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Now there's a tulle veil for ya. Perfect for both hot days and cold nights.  "Honey, does this veil make my.......". Better not go there.


----------



## Baldursson (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll take 2 please.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Hey Jim, we have some serious topics to cover at the next Secret Order of the Tulle meeting!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Baldursson said:


> I'll take 2 please.


Considered getting one but nah, couldn't wear it. People would lose their fear of the bees completely, in their fright trying to run away from me!


----------



## KsMilkMaid (Jan 24, 2013)

You say in your post that you are trying to avoid the expense of a full bee suit so what I'm about to post will probably be irrelevant to you, but I researched and purchased the Ultra Breeze Suit from the original manufacturer at the following web site http://ultrabreezesuits.com/. I love the suit! It was developed by a guy that had to work his own bee hives in the heat and humidity of Oklahoma, he was inspired to develop a better bee suit that would be cool, comfortable and sting resistant.


----------



## bobbarker (May 23, 2012)

I just wear a sun shade helmet with a veil, a long sleeve shirt tucked into my jeans, which are tucked into my socks. It's cheap, and if you think tulle gets chicks, you should see them with the "pants tucked into socks" look.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I usually wear my ultra breeze jacket, with netrile gloves the kind you're doctor uses.
Get the gloves at Costco, very cheap, & no need to clean them.


----------

